# Possible cheap aquarium stand solution?



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

In Costco today and noticed they sell a Snap-On storage shelf that might be perfect for storing aquariums on. It was 72" long by 24" deep and had adjustable height shelves that can handle a total of 2500lbs per shelf. You can see it by going to costco.ca and searching snap-on. It was selling for $169.99 in store. I'm assuming the price online includes shipping. It was a really good looking shelf powder coated in red. I measured and it looks like a 6x2 180 would JUST fit. Anyone think that these could be used for tanks?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i guarantee you that if it costs $169.99 it was nothing more than some piece of garbage with a snap on sticker. 
But a tool shelf is not a bad idea for a tank stand


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I just looked that stand up and it actually looks genuine... good find! but it was on for $329 just now


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/my-stacker-fish-breeding-center-4181/

if it's this one, yes, and there's a pic.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

I believe the $329 price must include shipping because the price in store is $169 for sure.

And yes it's the same style as that one! Only snap-on and in red! That's great that your using it for this exact purpose!!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Not to be devil's advocate, but what would all that weight do to your floor?

Yes, you can get shelves and stands that don't seem to be able to hold 10 lbs / gallon, but do you wonder if the floor and the joists will whether the the constant force?

... Just thinking out loud.... 

PS
The toolbox stand is great! A Craftsman 4' multi drawer tool chest on wheels..... now we're talkin


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

monkE said:


> i guarantee you that if it costs $169.99 it was nothing more than some piece of garbage with a snap on sticker.
> But a tool shelf is not a bad idea for a tank stand


My offer of a stand for the tool box still holds :lol:


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

Jasonator said:


> Not to be devil's advocate, but what would all that weight do to your floor?
> 
> Yes, you can get shelves and stands that don't seem to be able to hold 10 lbs / gallon, but do you wonder if the floor and the joists will whether the the constant force?
> 
> ...


Actually, for some people flooring wouldn't be much of an issue. Sure, parts of the carpet might get some good indents in it, but really, against the walls is almost always where you have something anyways. Personally, in my place, we have concrete flooring with some carpet on top, so we don't have to worry so much about that sort of thing causing any issues. But yes, for the average person, I imagine especially with hardwood, this could be an issue. Maybe attach some foam bottoms or something? Or maybe even some small wooden sheets to distribute the weight a little better.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

go to MCCor sally anne stores and look for old record player cabinets! We have one under our 40gallon. a friend reinforced a record player to hold a 90 gallon tank full of base rock and cichlids!


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Is that tank hanging off the front of the "stand"? Or is it my imagination...I can't imagine that would be very good for the front of a bowfront...


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

verkion said:


> Is that tank hanging off the front of the "stand"? Or is it my imagination...I can't imagine that would be very good for the front of a bowfront...


It is but I don't think he is actually using the toolbox as a stand


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I went and checked out the Snap On stand at Costco yesterday. I know that their average consumer products aren't as good quality as what you'd buy from an authorized dealer, but this stand is seriously sturdy! If it wasn't so freakin' long, I would've bought it in a second. One thing I'd recommend if your tanks aren't resting on the actual frame part of the stand, is to brace the areas where your tank would be resting. The wire shelving is the downside. It'd be great as a utility shelf, but if you were to throw a 50 gallon in the centre of it, the wire shelf would probably collapse. Nonetheless, it's definitely the most heavy duty one at Costco.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

Another easy and cheap solution is to use cabinets from Home Depot, they are on for $99ea right now. I bought 2 uppers and put them together with 3/4" melamine across the top, bottom and back, makes for a very sturdy stand with adjustable shelves for around $250.


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Grete_J said:


> I went and checked out the Snap On stand at Costco yesterday. I know that their average consumer products aren't as good quality as what you'd buy from an authorized dealer, but this stand is seriously sturdy! If it wasn't so freakin' long, I would've bought it in a second. One thing I'd recommend if your tanks aren't resting on the actual frame part of the stand, is to brace the areas where your tank would be resting. The wire shelving is the downside. It'd be great as a utility shelf, but if you were to throw a 50 gallon in the centre of it, the wire shelf would probably collapse. Nonetheless, it's definitely the most heavy duty one at Costco.


You can always get steel deck shelves to use instead of the wire mesh stuff (wire mesh won't take much load at all) or use wood.


----------



## clynn (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, you could have a stand customized for you using some strong deals of steel.

Though cheap solutions would include the use of extra blocks of wood, probably or metal. What you find looks really nice and should be a good solution for such a cheap price.

The metal stand would be stronger but would cost a lot more especially if you are looking to have it for a very long time, a great investment.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's what I use for my 30Gal Shrimp aquarium and my 25gal tall Community aquarium. Good old cinder blocks. I painted them with the matching wall color of the room Cut the appropriate 1/2 plywood, stained and varnished the wood and that's it. Cheep, very sturdy and versatile on how high you want to make it.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

** Edit

Was looking for a rack system for my snakes & gecko's. I went to Ikea (don't hate me), Rona, Home Depot, Canadian Tire & Costco. The Edsel shelves are suppose to handle 500 - 700 lbs per shelf, but I was able to bend the frame easily with my fingers. Same with the Gorilla racks. As much as the Snap On shelf is massive, I ended up hanging it out the back of my Jeep 

It's great! I didn't notice that there are crossbars (4) that go under each shelf to support the wire shelving. I've got 8 fully planted (heavy) terrariums on it and am able to hang off of it myself without any give :big smile:


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks seriously awesome


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I've seen others use the Gorilla brand racks for big 6 foot aquariums. Most of them have sheathed the shelves with plywood to ensure that the base of the tanks are evenly supported at all points. The wire will create many potentially uneven contact points. I don't think there's any problems with these heavy duty shelves to handle the weight. Only other thing I might do is to secure the shelves to the wall.


----------

